# Audio Upgrade 2006 325i



## CarlsbadBMW (Jan 25, 2006)

My wife is looking at options to upgrade standard-factory audio system on her 2006 325i.....seems like treble and bass variety-impact are lacking.....what recommendations for upgrading are worthy of consideration, type of amplifiers and subwoofer? Recommended aftermarket brands? Places to purchase & install? Circuit City or Best Buy or Other? How do I maintain integrity of current audio system with after market upgrades?


----------



## jav330ci (Mar 17, 2005)

*Install places*

I had several components installed at Tweeter in Vista. Ask for Dave at the install department, he did awesome work.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I would recommend going to La Jolla and working with Donald at La Jolla Audio. 

The 06 is a challenge. I don't know of ANY 4" that will fit in place of the OEM. I currently replace the tweeter and add a sub, upgrade the amp, and use improved passive crossovers on the 4" in the door.


----------

